# Can the 450D stand up to the elements from an around the world travel??



## 00Q (Jan 19, 2012)

Ever since I started photography, I bought a 450D which was the best entry level camera at the time. Since then I have put all my money into better lenses. Right now I have:

Sigma 8-16mm (landscape)
Canon 24-70 L (main gun) 
Sigma 70-200 OS + two televerters both at 2x. (telephoto)

I might throw in a 50mm 1.4 in there. But it is getting very heavy already for an around the world travel. And I have finally settled for these lenses after going through over 12 lenses. And Im pretty happy with this set. 

Now, obviously my body is a bit old and noobish. Yes I can still take good photos and I love the 1.6x crop factor at times. 

Where Im going around the world is yet to be finalised. But it potentially includes: 

1) Amazon rainforest ( not a tourist trip but going with a one-man guide through the jungle for two weeks, scary as hell thinking about it in case i get lost) 

2) Argentine patagona, treking in the snow for many days. ( cold as hell and eat up my batteries)

3) and about 6 months of bashing in a backpack, with it being thrown around in buses, bumped around in my bag, escaping past hungry fingers of scammmers/robbers/pickpockets/muggers, and just generally being around in heavy sun, rain, beach, boats, you name it. 

Question is, is the 450D gonna take all of this??? Im fully prepared to lose my 450D on the trip. As long as it takes photos inside, I dont mind if it dies at the end or end up an ugly duckling with screens scratched and body chipped. Im minly worried if its gonna break inside in terms of electronics half way during the priceless trip. eg, when Im in the middle of no where sleeping with the amazon tribes people with sticks through their noses and my 450 dies on me. (F**K!), or when Im caught in torential rain, and it drowns?

I havea bit of extra cash left. Im deciding between replacing my brand new sigma 70-200 OS with the cannon 70-200 IS II which gives sharper images, or getting a better body. And to be honest, non of the 60Ds or 7Ds look atttractive as its the same sensor as the 550D ( yes I have 450D) so I'll just upgrade to the 5DII. But that costs a lot of money, and potentially more tears if Im mugged. 

So what do you think guys? Im fully prepared to lose all my eqquipments over a 6 months period. I will cry an ocean but its gonna be worth it on a 6month travel. (why buy cameras otherwise?) But now its got to a point if I spent an extra £1000, the loss will begin to hurt! 

advice welcome!


----------



## nikkito (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm argentine and I visited the southern part of our Patagonia with a 400D at that time. It rained, my camera got a very few rain drops and it was cold as hell. It survived also a trekking on the perito Moreno glacier with more rain and coldness. 

I guess in the amazon rainforest you should watch out even more that your camera does not get wet. And I guess it rains all the time there. Maybe a rain cover for your baby could help 

And well, try not to bump your camera on purpose unless you want to do that to get a new one later 

By the way, Argentina is a safe place to travel and even more in Patagonia (there is no people there ), so I would not worry about getting robbed or something like that.


----------



## cpsico (Jan 19, 2012)

I have seen lots of 1 d mark II cameras for sale locally for 575 to 800 dollars. They are a pro body weather sealed camera with a reliable proven autofocus system . It may be a good choice for such an endeavor


----------



## seacritter (Jan 19, 2012)

I did it for a little over a year about 6 years ago. I had the 20d and the 10-20mm, 24-70 2.8L and the 70-200 2.8L. It was spectacular. I beat the camera around a bit, but it was a trooper. On the bus, carry it with you, don't let it get put in with the regular baggage. Travel extremely light. One backpack and your camera.

At this point, I have the T2i. I would do it with it as well. Protect you camera, and you shouldn't have any mishaps.


----------



## 00Q (Jan 19, 2012)

seacritter said:


> I did it for a little over a year about 6 years ago. I had the 20d and the 10-20mm, 24-70 2.8L and the 70-200 2.8L. It was spectacular. I beat the camera around a bit, but it was a trooper. On the bus, carry it with you, don't let it get put in with the regular baggage. Travel extremely light. One backpack and your camera.
> 
> At this point, I have the T2i. I would do it with it as well. Protect you camera, and you shouldn't have any mishaps.



Thanks a lot fo this. Sounds like exactly the same set up as I am planning. 1 camera and 3 lenses. 

May I ask you how you packed your camera in your backpack? Getting a camera bag is quite bulky and I will not wanting to carry it with me. I intend to put it into a day sack when Im out. This means I might get a small camera bag that fit a camera+1lens. This will be cause me a "bag in a bag" inconvenience. How did you work around it?


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would look into getting a 5D or 5Dm2 before your trip. I wish I had taken my 5Dm2(it didn't exist at the time) to Sydney, London, and Paris. 5 or ten years from now, will you wish you had a better camera or saved the money?

I have taken my 5Dm2 to the bottom of the Grand Canyon, and have managed to keep it dry in a waterproof lightweight bag when caught in thunderstorms while hiking. I would take it around the world, but would have to work on getting a dirty old backpack to carry gear through some parts of the world.

Does that 8-16 work with the EF mount?


----------



## pixx (Jan 19, 2012)

Check out this hilarious torture test of a D90 and a 550D. The hot Earl Grey Tea tasting test is a complete drop of a hot tea all over the bodys. Or the hammer or PC crashing test. I won't give you the spoiler but very interesting test to the extremes to try to destroy each.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1tTBncIsm8
then this follow up (part 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWzsXeXCwuc&feature=watch_response


----------



## MarkoE (Jan 19, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Does that 8-16 work with the EF mount?



No, it doesn't.


----------



## WJM (Jan 19, 2012)

cpsico said:


> I have seen lots of 1 d mark II cameras for sale locally for 575 to 800 dollars. They are a pro body weather sealed camera with a reliable proven autofocus system . It may be a good choice for such an endeavor



It sounds you (00Q) care about the photos of your trip (by asking if your camera would survive). So, if you are happy with your 450D (IQ, speed, etc), you can also consider buying another 450D. For backup. Cost you less than the 1dII but 'weightwise' I don't think it makes much difference.

Personally I would get a camera like the 40D or 50D (if you are affaid a 5DII gets stolen). I think their build quality is much better than the xxxD series. Used ones aren't that expensive. Especially compared to the cost of the trip. A 5D mark II is of course even better (but indeed this wil cost a lot more and if it gets stolen ...). Your 24-70L goes really well with this. Nice wide angle.

Off topic: Why do you have 2 teleconverters? Do you stack them?


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 19, 2012)

I've done a lot of travelling myself around South America in particular.

450D is more than capable. I'd recommend the sigma 30mm over the canon 50 f/1.4 - It will get a lot more use.
I'd probably only take the sigma 30mm f/1.4 - but that's just me.

The lightness of the 450D will be particularly beneficial. I'd also highly highly recommend a decent compact too. I got some of my best photos from a compact camera, just because it was so much easier to pull out infront of people without attracting interest and it could be on me at all times even when I climbed up a 6000m mountain in bolivia or down the very cramped bolivian silver mines, quad biking, came with me on a white water rafting expedition in Ecuador (in an otter case!), sand boarding in the peruvian desert. 

The best camera is the one you have with you after all.


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 19, 2012)

A few years ago I took my 450D to Peru and returned it safely. We were in some pretty harsh and dusty conditions and I had no problems, plus I just had the 18-55mm at the time. I wouldn't hesitate for a second taking it somewhere. I actually sold that camera to my father who uses it for work. Each week he flies all over the country and it's never given him any trouble. Those Rebels may be plastic-y but they are still pretty tough.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2012)

If you batter a camera / lenses around, use some padding around them, and they should be fine. Obviously, a $5000 1D will be better, but you can take a spare body for a lot less money.


----------



## branden (Jan 19, 2012)

I once backpacked for 6 months through hell and high water. My camera died on me one day -- an electronic failure. I just found a camera store and bought another. 

I'd recommend doing the same. It's cheaper and lighter than insurance.


----------



## jerome2710 (Jan 19, 2012)

I totale disagree with the people saying it's more than capable...

I was in Thailand past summer and my 450D died because of the extremely high humidity and fog. 
The 16-35mm which was attached to it died too, because of the poor connection of the mount. (no sealing on camera)

I would say look for an 5D (maybe MKII) or 1D MKII. I was so frustrated when I saw all the moments I missed...


----------



## kubelik (Jan 19, 2012)

jerome2710 said:


> I totale disagree with the people saying it's more than capable...
> 
> I was in Thailand past summer and my 450D died because of the extremely high humidity and fog.
> The 16-35mm which was attached to it died too, because of the poor connection of the mount. (no sealing on camera)
> ...



before last year I would have disagreed with jerome, but now I agree. my uncle brought a 550D from Taiwan to the states and went to Niagara Falls. he took it to the vantage points below the falls where it got plenty of big drops on it but wasn't obviously splashed directly ... yet it died and had to go to Canon service to be repaired.

this past month I was out with the 5D Mark II in the cold and wet for an entire afternoon, getting rained on steadily and constantly. the rear joystick froze up near the end, although it recovered after a night of staying dry in the hotel and was fine after. that being said, I'd still take my 5DII out again in the same conditions.

however, I have less faith in the Rebel bodies. if you are going to as many extreme places as you've listed, I think it would be worth investing in a 7D (or 50D, or 40D, or a 5-series body) and keeping the 450D around in the sack as a backup.


----------



## jerome2710 (Jan 19, 2012)

kubelik said:


> before last year I would have disagreed with jerome, but now I agree. my uncle brought a 550D from Taiwan to the states and went to Niagara Falls. he took it to the vantage points below the falls where it got plenty of big drops on it but wasn't obviously splashed directly ... yet it died and had to go to Canon service to be repaired.
> 
> this past month I was out with the 5D Mark II in the cold and wet for an entire afternoon, getting rained on steadily and constantly. the rear joystick froze up near the end, although it recovered after a night of staying dry in the hotel and was fine after. that being said, I'd still take my 5DII out again in the same conditions.
> 
> however, I have less faith in the Rebel bodies. if you are going to as many extreme places as you've listed, I think it would be worth investing in a 7D (or 50D, or 40D, or a 5-series body) and keeping the 450D around in the sack as a backup.



Amen.


----------



## archangelrichard (Jan 19, 2012)

you asked : "Can the 450D stand up to the elements from an around the world travel?? "

the real question you meant to ask is can it stand up as well as other cameras or what are the tradeoffs

1) I would suggest for just travel something more like the sx40 HS (non-interchangeable lens superzoom) - for convenience and it hides well

2) The lenses are more critical for standing up to the elements; and the deal here is yours are not weathersealed so you need to take care of them - in a raint / muggy environment plastic bags sealed when not on the Camera, possibly plastic covers draped over them, etc when on the body

3) there ARE covers / protection you can buy for the body or body / camera combination

4) yes the 50D is a better built body, the 5D is somewhat weathersealed, the 1 Ds or 1d are even better sealed; none of which helps if you drop it in the water. Cameras do not swim

And there's your trade off (forget concerns of theft - thieves have no idea what camera you have and will steal anything) - price cs weatherproofing. In my local craigslist there is someone selling a used 50D for $600 and t that price I would think good investment for someone like you (note: this is a much heavier body, being metal, but much more durable) but there is no reason that, if you pack it well, don't drop it, take care of it; it should stand up to the elements

Seriously, no one here lives with you, knows how you treat your equipment so we can't really help more than general guidelines; it is up to you to take care of your equipment and all we can do is comment about build quality / durability vs. personal preference


----------



## Rocky (Jan 20, 2012)

How many times that the shutter has been fired ???? If it is more than 100K, I will be worried. It sound like it is going to be a long and expensive trip. So another body is relative cheap. Anyway, bring a good P &S as a back up or for bad weather condition. Personally, I do not like super zoom P & S. Too much compromise on the lens.
Make sure you have UV filter for all your lenses. They are for the protection of the lens front from rain and sand.( I do not use filter under normal situation). Bring a few plastic bags from the super market along with some rubber band. With UV filter on the lens, cut a hole about the same size of the filter at the bottom of the plastic bag. Slip the plastic bag to cover the lens and the body. Use the rubber band to secure the plastic bag at /or just behind the filter. Now you have weather proved the lens with the body. If the plastic bag is big enough, you can put your hands inside the plastic bag and you can fully access the camera control. A water proof hat with a big rim will complete your weather proof set up.


----------



## unruled (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say don't worry, just use it and enjoy it. I spent months in the thar desert area of india as well as south east asia during monsoon season. Watch out when changing lenses (esp. Deserts!) but don't bother upgrading bodies just for this reason. Even the best cameras fail ocassionally!


----------

